# HP DL320G5 won't boot up



## wmlmm (Nov 30, 2007)

I have an HP DL320G5 that is displaying an amber light on the power button. There is a green flashing light where the power supply plugs in the back. I have tried a different plug in, different power cable, reseating the power to mb. There is two fans running on the supply itself and a green light on the mb but is not booting up. Trying to figure out if it could be the power supply. It is very expensive so trying not to order it if unnecessary. I have had power supplies go out on another server and several desktops but they always are just completely dead....no lights at all like this one. Any thoughts???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmlmm (Nov 30, 2007)

OS 2003 Server


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When there is no light on the Mobo that confirms there is no power going to it so the PSU is definitely a prime suspect.


----------



## wmlmm (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a green light on the mother board though. I guess I should have stated on the last sentence "unlike this one that DOES have a green light."


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, I just caught we're working with a laptop so you would be referring to the Green power indicator and not the Mobo itself.
Will it boot on Battery power?
Remove the battery and see if it will operate on AC power.


----------

